# Cute when They are little..



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 15, 2010)

Cute when they are tiny  Hungry little guys though, esp when you have 13 of them and more hatching as we speak. :]


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, it looks tired


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 15, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> lol, it looks tired


 
Not as tired as NETTEDGURU is gunna be when they grow up


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## hornet (Nov 15, 2010)

aww adorable, what species, jackie dragon is it?


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2010)

It's rakinia diemensis (spelling)


----------



## pepsi111 (Nov 16, 2010)

how big do they get?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

tiny Little fella


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2010)

7.5 svl I believe


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 16, 2010)

hornet said:


> aww adorable, what species, jackie dragon is it?


Mountian dragon..


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 16, 2010)

yea big ones get about 8cm svl. I beleieve they have been changed to Ctenophorus diemensis? Still mountain dragons. Ill post up some pics of adults tonight.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 16, 2010)

NETTEDGURU said:


> ...I beleieve they have been changed to Ctenophorus diemensis? Still mountain dragons...


This is news to me! What's your source of information on the change of genus? 

They were originally described as_ Tympanocryptis diemensis, _then_ Amphibolurus diemensis_ (I think), and more recently _Rankinia diemensis_. I personally can't see the typical Ctenophorus "smile".


----------



## Bushman (Nov 16, 2010)

...............
[SIZE=-2][/SIZE]


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 16, 2010)

For the Ctenophorus I read it on one of Moloch's posts when he was in Wa lat year or the year before if im correct.
Some of their grandparents: 












Will have to get some pics of this years breeders. They are a cross between the last two photoed have the extreme deap red with yellow instead of white. Very nice. WIll be very interested to see how this years turn out. (thats if they dont sell out lol)


----------



## Bushman (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the source of the name change. David is well informed so your source is reliable. I'll try and track down the paper through him. Cheers.

Such rich, colourful pics and specimens you have there. They are quite similar to Jacky Dragons. It's easy to see how those not familiar with the two species get them confused. The colours on _diemensis_ are arguably richer than on _muricatus_.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 16, 2010)

Bushman said:


> The colours on _diemensis_ are arguably richer than on _muricatus_.


yeh, i was just thinking that


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 16, 2010)

jacky dragons are a few cm bigger (SVL) but with small dragons thats about 50%. Jacky dragons also have longer tails and are usually more black, brown, green, white coloured and dont usually have red and certainly not to the extent of the mountains. Due to the mountains reaching sexual maturity so fast its easy to select best coloured ones and breed from them year after year and go throgh many generations.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 17, 2010)

so if they have been changed to ctenophorus does that mean there are no rankinia species left?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

They are still Rankinia diemensis, in WA, they are classed as Ctenophorus on the WAM lists. It's a WA thing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 17, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> They are still Rankinia diemensis, in WA, they are classed as Ctenophorus on the WAM lists. It's a WA thing.



So only WA classes them as ctenophorus? hmmm ok.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> So only WA classes them as ctenophorus? hmmm ok.


 
WA call Rankinia sp. Ctenophorus. I don't know what they call R. diemensis as that species does not even occur in WA.


----------



## bigi (Nov 17, 2010)

Awsome little fella's, are we able to keep these in vic yet


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 17, 2010)

pretty sure you cant unfortunatly


----------

